# NLS cichlid, should I buy?



## rafini (Mar 20, 2014)

I always here people going on about how amazing NLS is, and I wanted to know if it truly is worth getting.
Currently feeding a good high veggie content algae flake, and a cichlid flake thrown in a little twice a day. I have mostly Mbuna but I do have 2 OB peacocks and 3 haps. When I first set up this tank I used a cheap pellet that despite having a yellow lab and a victorian cichlid on the front, had a much too high protein content for my fish and quickly succumbed to bloat.

I worked very hard to get through the bloat and only lost a few fish. my only question is, I know that the NLS has a higher protein percentage (34%) and I wanted to make sure that its absolutely safe for Mbuna?
The one with a peacock on the front of it.

It may seem like a dumb question but I haven`t lost any fish since and after seeing what a food can do I really don`t want to lose any more fish


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I've been using it for years without incident. If you do try it, I suggest switching slowly from one food to the other. Start with a small amount of NLS mixed with their normal food. Reverse the ratio over a few weeks.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

Pellets --- feed it slowly as the greedy ones will likey get bloat.

No comment on NLS as my experience is minimal. When I used it I had no issues with it.


----------



## dalto (Aug 20, 2006)

I have been feeding NLS to all my fish for years without issue.

My wife feeds NLS cichlid to her mbuna and she has never had a case of bloat. She also clearly overfeeds her fish despite my best efforts. Apparently the fish look "hungry"


----------



## rafini (Mar 20, 2014)

Thats exactly what I thought guys, I have been reading customer reviews with nothing but positive things to say minus the smell.

It's very reassuring to know that nobody has got bloat from using them, the pellets I used were at nearly 45% protein so Obviously thats where I went wrong (that and greedy venustus ate all the pellets and then started the bloat cycle)

So I'm pretty sure I will buy it then, does it last a long while? I wanted to pick up the smaller size and then get the larger one next. And thatnks GTZ I will definately introduce it slowly


----------



## BLACK_AFRICAN (May 21, 2008)

rafini said:


> I wanted to pick up the smaller size and then get the larger one next. And thatnks GTZ I will definately introduce it slowly


NLS Cichlid Formula 1mm sinking pellets - the 300g/10.6oz (larger jar) has lasted me for more than a year, and I feed 3 tanks. Try the smaller jar to the 300g first as it does last awhile also, especially if you alternate with flakes or another kind of food.
I find whether juvies or 5" fish eats the (1mm) pellets with no issues, even 1 month old fry picks at it and is able to consume it after a few nibbles.


----------

